# Puccino's Watford Junction



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Getting up too late to make myself a decent coffee at home and craving caffiene before my trip to Manchester I decided to try out Puccino's instead of Costa Coffee at Watford Junction station.

Both are kiosks, with Costa being a well run outlet (at this location) with friendly staff and the as yet untried Puccino's.

First impressions, dire, although as I had gone through the barriers and only had 5 minutes before my train I didn't have time to go back to Costa.

I had trouble understanding the staff member on duty (poor english skills), who proceeded to burn the milk (so I asked for a new lot to be steamed) and didn't have a decent technique for extraction either. Hardly any tamp and a watery sludge came out.

The £2.10 paid to sample this rather unpleasant coffee was far too much.

There was not much room on the bench to add the 2 sugars (this one needed it - I do not normally drink coffee with sugar) required to take away the unpleasant taste.

I will be tracking down the manager to feed him or her back my comments as they are losing a lot of revenue potential by serving up a substandard offering.


----------



## guro1977 (Sep 20, 2012)

ist just geat there


----------



## guro1977 (Sep 20, 2012)

its just great


----------

